# Where are the polls?



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

New polls show tight Clinton-Trump race nationally, battlegrounds - CNNPolitics.com

First MSM web site that I've seen illustrate polls "since" the investigation into the beast we started up again; usually we have Trump is losing so big every day - I Just wondered where those polls all went? Since it seems like a lot of web sites are not showing them to us again?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - Nevada: Trump vs. Clinton vs. Johnson

Here is a great example; it came out Saturday, but of course no one is noting it: TRUMP UP 4 in NV


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Polls are part othe lame stream media which is to say the propaganda ministry of the DNC. Shameless brazen attempts to propell the beast into the Oval Office.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I think that the polls are all BS . The truth will come out in one week . We waited this long one more week is not far away .If the news is not saying anything then Trump in winning . jmho


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It must be Trumps pulling ahead by a significant amount because the media doesn't seem to put the polling out there as much now. Last I seen he is ahead by 4, which in reality he is probably ahead by 10


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I stopped looking at the polls , It will all come out in a week the winner " Trump " .


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Fox had Trump up by one this morning. For what it's worth.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump winning by 5 + points in the election does not fit the fascist media narrative.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Trump by 3.6% according to the LA Times. It will continue to grow.

http://graphics.latimes.com/usc-presidential-poll-dashboard/


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

any kind of poll is going to run counter to the coverup going on - the media is burying the whole "new email" scandal - to them they are the "credible" source to the masses - if it's not said by them - it doesn't exist ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> any kind of poll is going to run counter to the coverup going on - the media is burying the whole "new email" scandal - to them they are the "credible" source to the masses - if it's not said by them - it doesn't exist ....


True enough. I do believe and the facts support that most Americans do not trust the mainstream media. I am actually astounded that they would so blatantly be the propaganda arm of the Clintons knowing how it has harmed their ratings and bottom dollar. Do they think that they will just go back to faking impartiality post election and everyone will forget?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Todays poll conducted by The Washington Post, a fairly liberal paper, shows Trump winning by 1 point


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Trump with a seven-point lead over his Democratic rival, 51 to 44 percent.


 in NC.

Trump surges dramatically ahead in must-win North Carolina | BizPac Review


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If it's true, it's hard to believe we could be so lucky.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The majority of poles are in Poland


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Annie said:


> If it's true, it's hard to believe we could be so lucky.


I do not know if I would describe it as lucky or that many Americans are pissed off voting for change.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

RedLion said:


> in NC.
> 
> Trump surges dramatically ahead in must-win North Carolina | BizPac Review


MSNBC proudly displayed Trump down 11 points in PA last night for a bit - sorry I can only see them for a bit since I only see them when the channel flips past; but that got my attention.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> MSNBC proudly displayed Trump down 11 points in PA last night for a bit - sorry I can only see them for a bit since I only see them when the channel flips past; but that got my attention.


Even though the lastest poll I saw on PA had Trump within 3 points of Clinton. Add 10 points to Trump for the polling fraud and suppression and you can expect Trump to be up by 7 points in PA.


----------

